
Bakkt Bitcoin trading volume explodes 800% - defterGoose
https://www.forbes.com/sites/billybambrough/2019/10/12/bakkt-bitcoin-trading-volume-suddenly-explodes-jumping-800/
======
jki275
How to lie with statistics.

212 contracts. It's up "800%" from nothing.

